# How to break the sound barrier with your pellet gun.



## ParkerBoy

This is how make my pellet gun break the sound barrier when you have a tin of pellets give them a little spray of lub most of the time your gun will br going faster than sound.If that dosent work spray some lub down the barrel and try.I think its pretty kool it sounds like a 22 give me your thoughts. :beer:


----------



## diggity

What the [email protected] is Lub? Do they Have Lub specialty Stores out there?
Do I Just Go To Lub online webpage?

How Much does Lub Cost?


----------



## Sniper_911

not always true, your pellet gun has to be shooting over 1000fps or more to break the sound barrier, depending on temperature and elevation, so just lub it wont make it break sound barrier. the only pellet guns that could sound like a .22 are pcp or co2. springs and break barrels dont on account of the loud metal clink of the spring that usually drowns out the sound of the pellet.


----------



## ParkerBoy

lub like wd-40 lol. Not all the time you can hear the bullet its loud the spring you can barly evan hear when it cracks the speed of sound.If you have ever shot 22 shorts they are so silent because they dont break the speed of sound.And if you shot a 17. hmr they go twice the speed of sound so there evan louder.At sea leval on a normal day the speed of sound is 761mph witch is 1100 fps

http://air_guns.tripod.com/supersonic_shots.htm


----------



## gotabig1

??????????????????????????????

WHAT?

I dont understand what the H#ll you are talking about. My gun is 1200 fps with lead 1400 fps with pba. 1400 is way over 1128 fps. How are you supposed to know that you broke the sound barrier? sounds cool. I just don't understand. 

JOE


----------



## ParkerBoy

have u ever heard a 22 if it sound like that the pellet broke the speed of sound


----------



## gotabig1

oh you mean the aftershot okay. yea I get what you mean but that crack created by the sonic pressure is not always good. when a pellet breaks the sound barrier it creates sonic waves. These sonic waves highly destabilize the pellet. Thats why pba's are not always accurate. The reason is because they are so light. Its simple physics. Hey it sounds cool but sucks for accuracy. thats why olympic shooters have guns that shoot 700fps and less. http://www.pyramydair.com/site/articles/velocity/
joe


----------



## ParkerBoy

Ya thats what i thought the pellets are made to go a certain speed and when they go the speed of sound they tumble but its kool that they can make a spring push a pellet the speed of sound


----------



## surge42

Fellas,

There is a MASSIVE difference between the sound of the barrel spring "clink"

When the pellet goes super sonic it's a BOOM!

It is awesome.

WD-40 will do it most of the time.


----------



## Cleankill47

The sound you are hearing with the WD-40 on the pellets is actually the "lube" being explosively compressed, it is NOT the pellet. It's bad for the gun and worse for the seals themselves. If you want high velocities out of your pellet guns, get the alloy pellets or get a more powerful gun. Don't mess around with that stuff without knowing more about the sciences involved.


----------



## VINCE

Hello everyone. I am new here and want to say this is a great forum. I am glad to be here. I am NOT in any way an expert, but I have a lot of airguns and I just want to let people know that the Gamo Raptor pellets will destroy the spring in a high power springer rifle.they are too light, causing the spring to hit too hard. They are fine for pump guns and low power springers like the b3 [cummins tool] I have All 5 of my Gamo guns came with them, and have not fired one.I will use them in my lower power guns for plinking.


----------



## Bore.224

The best way for me to get my pellet gun to break the sound barrier, is to give it a ride on the Concord!


----------



## Cleankill47

Mods, I think this thread should be killed. It serves no purpose, and gives incorrect information that could be hazardous to someone believing it to be true.


----------



## trikortreat

Cleankill47 said:


> The sound you are hearing with the WD-40 on the pellets is actually the "lube" being explosively compressed, it is NOT the pellet. It's bad for the gun and worse for the seals themselves. If you want high velocities out of your pellet guns, get the alloy pellets or get a more powerful gun. Don't mess around with that stuff without knowing more about the sciences involved.


where did ya pull that one out of??


----------



## Cleankill47

I didn't 'pull it out of' anywhere, trick. Look it up. Email Gamo or somebody and ask them about what putting 'lub' on the pellets does if you don't believe what I say.


----------



## trikortreat

wd-40 is a silicone lubricant. if you are saying it wears out the seals and gaskets, u must have had one go on you already i have been doin that to my pellet gun for the past five years and the seals havent worn down at all.


----------



## sgtdeath66

trikortreat said:


> Cleankill47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sound you are hearing with the WD-40 on the pellets is actually the "lube" being explosively compressed, it is NOT the pellet. It's bad for the gun and worse for the seals themselves. If you want high velocities out of your pellet guns, get the alloy pellets or get a more powerful gun. Don't mess around with that stuff without knowing more about the sciences involved.
> 
> 
> 
> where did ya pull that one out of??
Click to expand...

 its true you should do research more often before critisizing someone. and i dont even shoot pellet guns and i know that  what it does is creates a combustion in return damages the rubber seal as well as heats up your spring, with repeated use it will destroy your gun


----------



## trikortreat

:lol: guess i should get new pellet gun then huh? aint never critizied him. just a friendly comment :wink:. thats just a load of crap, cuz it aint done nothin to the gun. :roll:


----------



## Plainsman

First of all WD40 is a petroleum based product, not silicone based. It is also combustible. My first air rifle back in 1955 was very accurate, but very slow. It was around 600 fps, but that was enough to make a freshly cleaned bore smoke. I always thought that was neat, but it did cut the life of my rifle. I couldn't afford a new one at that time even though it was a whopping $15. However, to put things in perspective an outstanding job was $1 and hour.

Back in the early years many air rifles had a hole in the side for a thick oil to be added to keep the seals soft and pliable. We have come a long way since then and the new synthetic seals will be destroyed rapidly with petroleum based products.

The rifle I have now is an old 20 caliber Sheridan Blue Streak. I have often given thought to a new super air rifle, but always find my priorities on a new AR15 or something. I would really like to get into one of the large caliber like a 38 or something I could cast my own pellets for. If I can find a large caliber that I like I think I will contact RCBS and see what a custom pellet mould would cost.

Maybe one of you fellows more up on air rifles can point me in the direction of a large caliber air rifle. Something for under $1000 would be required. Thanks.


----------



## sgtdeath66

trikortreat said:


> :lol: guess i should get new pellet gun then huh? aint never critizied him. just a friendly comment :wink:. thats just a load of crap, cuz it aint done nothin to the gun. :roll:


sorry bout that i was tired and i was gettin crabby 8)


----------



## trikortreat

sgtdeath66 said:


> trikortreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: guess i should get new pellet gun then huh? aint never critizied him. just a friendly comment :wink:. thats just a load of crap, cuz it aint done nothin to the gun. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bout that i was tired and i was gettin crabby 8)
Click to expand...

huh? u bein serious er you messin with me?


----------



## bobbydeanmcinvaille

the speed of sound is 680 or 685 mph or more 760's I'm not sure so it is easy to break the sound barrier with a pellet gun


----------

